# Salting chevre



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay, I'm tired of salt/taste, salt/taste method :blush Does anyone have suggestions on a rule of thumb for salting 1 lb. of chevre. Also at what point do you all salt? I drain mine in a mold.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

My rule of thumb is 1tea per lb. Look for Morton Kosher salt in your grocery store.

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

same here and I drain some then salt and drain somemore or even press. This is also the time I add herbs or fruit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

I wait till after it's drained then mix a little salt and taste, mix and taste till I get it like I like. It's funner that way. :biggrin


----------

